# God of War Ascension trailer



## Marktell2012 (Mar 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;1aDhfTGkLTg]http://youtu.be/1aDhfTGkLTg[/video]

Been a while since I've had the urge to buy a console game, I almost feel like console systems are dying out.


----------



## thetester (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah, that add gave me chills. I'm going to have to get it.


----------



## thetester (Mar 11, 2013)

Been a while since I've had the urge to buy a console game, I almost feel like console systems are dying out.[/QUOTE]

I don't think consoles are dying out though, they are bigger than ever and will probably keep growing.


----------



## Medical420MI (Mar 11, 2013)

I plan on grabbing this for sure. I need to finish 3 still.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 11, 2013)

Isn't this one being released tomorrow? I don't have $60 to drop on it right now, but I will def pick this up when I can. GOW3 was my fav so far. I'm so happy they made another one with Kratos.


----------



## smok3h (Mar 12, 2013)

I'll definitely pick this up later this week after I beat Tomb Raider.

I just wish it wasn't a prequel. Fuck prequels.


----------



## TalonToker (Mar 22, 2013)

It's been out a while now, so who has played it? How is it? Anybody finish it yet?

C'mon, we want to know!!

[video=youtube;pOwCvW_4x_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOwCvW_4x_k[/video]


----------



## ricky6991 (Mar 22, 2013)

Beat it little bit ago... returned it already for new game. Pretty good game. Short though, i guess theyre all kind short. Took 2 days to beat and thats with me having baby and a girlfriend who cries everytime i put my headphones on. I would play it again without question


----------



## ricky6991 (Mar 22, 2013)

Dude that preview had nothing to do with the game... i thought story line would be cratos fighting war an stuff for other guy an then you would kill your family and go after him but story line is more of after he kills family again.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 22, 2013)

god make that damn thing stop. its saturating all the MMA fights. im sick of the comercials.


----------

